# General Q's about upgrading to 942



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Although I'm adept at wiring and etc, much of the jargon on this website is foreign to me; I'm considering upgrading my 508 to a 942 sometime later this year and I have several questions about this;
1. Since DISH is not selling the 942, I'll have to buy it elsewhere (no matter, probably cheaper anyway). Is this as simple as buying the unit, installing it and calling DISH to activate it? (I already have 2 coax jacks wired)
2. I see many references to "color cards", presuming this refers to the content card in the front of the receiver. Does the color of the card matter (blue/yellow)?
3. With my 508 I am being charged a DVR fee ($5/mo) - will this fee still be in place for the 942?
4. Since I don't have an HDTV, I'll be using TV2 with Coax; will the PIP and everything else work on TV2?
5. Is it worth upgrading now or wait until MP4 receivers come out (opinion)?
6. My 2 year contract will be up this January; will anything change (i.e. prices, content, payment methods)?
Thanks in advance;


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

I just purchased my 942 directly from DISH, phone order. I got the $798 deal, which includes installation. I told the CSR that I have the old legacy LBNF's, and that I want to stay with the single cable run coming to my entertainment center, realizing that this means a DISH ProPlus LBNF and a DPP 42 switch. While I am marginally competent at wiring, etc (I did all the cable runs inside my walls, so it is nice and neat, hence the reason for not wanting another cable run), I would prefer having the DISH installer deal with the change out of the LBNF's. I asked the CSR if there were a charge for the DPP LBNF's, the response was "that is included in the install." If correct, then I have paid for the cost of the new LBNF and switches with the install fee.

However, in terms of CSR credibility, I was also told by the original CSR the dvr would be sent by UPS, hence the ten business day delay for install, to allow it to arrive. No problem, except I wanted to be home when it did arrive, so I asked for a tracking number. After four different calls on successive days, each CSR telling me to "call back tomorrow" for the tracking number, yesterday I was told the installer would bring it with him. So, this morning, guess who knocks on the door, with my dvr?--yep, "Mr Brown." 

So, yes, you can order directly from DISH, $699 w/o install. I am holding my breath viz. extra charges for LBNF/switch change out

Good luck


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply; I can get the 942 as cheap as $620 from ebay, but that wasn't my main point. I have the cabling all setup (I have direct runs from each outlet to a cabling center in the basement, so I can divide the 3 lines coming from the dish anywhere I want), so the DVR should just be plug-in and activate.

I just don't understand all the jargon you all use here! LNBF, DPP42 DPPLNBF? Also I understand what legacy means, but how can I tell if my LNBF's are legacy? (my service is just under 2 years old if that gives any indication). Is there a glossary or summary of all the terms and how they relate the sat. tech. somewhere? like a "beginner's guide"?

When the tech came to install the dish the first time one of the 508's he tried to install (the first one) was dead, HD was DOA. Of course it porobably didn't help that it was below freezing out and he brought it inside for 10 mins before plugging it in (I'm pretty sure the temperature shock killed it). I'm not confident in UPS either; they've toasted an HD on me before; but what else can be done...


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

I upgraded from the 508 to the 942 and can try to answer some of your questions.

1. The 942 requires 2 satellite connections coming in. You refer to '2 coax jacks,' so I don't know if you already have 2 leads down from your dish, a switch somewhere that creates 2 leads to 2 jacks or what. Installation depends on what's there. The 508 only requires a single cable coming in from the dish, and that is what I had.

In that case, installation is simple: I bought a new DishPro Plus twin LNB on eBay for 15 bucks and replaced the one at the dish. It is one phillips screw and one coax connector: a direct physical fit replacement. I then split the signal from the single coax downlead at the back of the 942. A splitter and 2 12" coax jumpers are included in the box. Total time including climbing on the roof < half hour.

If you already have twin downleads, you just connect them to the back of the 942.

If you have an existing switch somewhere, or if your Dish antenna is an older model, it depends. Lots of knowledge/reference on this site.

*Edit* Just read your second post. Sounds like there is a switch in the basement, so installation is just plug in. Your stuff is too new to be legacy. If you have 3 leads coming down from the dish, ignore my story. Am confused by your reference to HD not working on the 508. The 508 does not receive HD (high definition).

2. The 942 does not have a card. Color does not matter.

3. I was not charged a DVR fee for the 508 (that is part of its appeal), but understand that I will for the 942.

4. That is not my setup, but I understand PIP only works in single-user mode.

5. Start a whole thread on that one.  I went ahead and bought the 942 last month. I personally think MP4 will take a while to implement (2 yr?) and will not have any content advantage initially, unless you live in a large market, can get satellite locals in HD, and don't have or want an over-the-air antenna.

6. Don't know, as I did not have a contract to my knowledge.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bairdjc said:


> ...
> 3. With my 508 I am being charged a DVR fee ($5/mo) - will this fee still be in place for the 942?
> ...


I'm sure that you'll get good answers to your questions, however I would simply advise you to consider trying to sway Dish to recognize that you are good customer with a history of on-time payments, etc, and at least attempt to get them to allow you to lease.

I have been with Dish for about five years and this past Saturday added a leased 942 to our two existing owned 508's. (There is no DVR fee on my 508's.)

Depending on which way you polish your crystal ball, however, paying an up-front fee of $250 and $5/month lease *may* be more appealing than paying $600+ - I guess it is all in guestimating what the salvage value of a 942 will be in a couple of years. (Adding in the unknowns associated with the transition to MPEG4.)


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes, I live in some envy of those existing customers who were successful in getting leases. I was not.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry by the lingo; by HD I meant Hard Drive, not High Definition; it was in reply to the previous post about shipping units via UPS.

Anyways, I do not have a switch; there are 3 RG6 coming from the dish to my basement; from there they are sent to up to 4 different rooms, but I've already done the wiring so I can just take 2 of the leads and send them to the 942 (I have 1 lead going to the 508 now and the other jack is an "out" jack so that we can watch DVR stuff in a second room). I'm not sure about twin/dual/etc. LNBF though; Would it be possible to have 4 lines coming from the dish so I can service all 4 rooms and just have to swap receivers (I don't want to pay for 4 receivers but in case company comes I can move a receiver from 1 room to the guest bedroom without having to play with wiring in the basement).? 

I have a fee for the 508, not sure why; I've gotten conflicting info on this (I've heard no fee for the 942?).


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

bairdjc said:


> Anyways, I do not have a switch; there are 3 RG6 coming from the dish to my basement; from there they are sent to up to 4 different rooms, but I've already done the wiring so I can just take 2 of the leads and send them to the 942 (I have 1 lead going to the 508 now and the other jack is an "out" jack so that we can watch DVR stuff in a second room). I'm not sure about twin/dual/etc. LNBF though; Would it be possible to have 4 lines coming from the dish so I can service all 4 rooms and just have to swap receivers (I don't want to pay for 4 receivers but in case company comes I can move a receiver from 1 room to the guest bedroom without having to play with wiring in the basement).?


I'm definitely not an expert, but the box thingy that converts 3 leads into 4 is a switch, unless ..... I'm out of my league on multi-receiver wiring, so will defer to others.


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry about the jargon, I am the last person to try to "talk tech" :nono:

Sometime the tribal elders will take pity on us lesser ones, and post older threads or links relevant to the issue at hand. In the absence of that, I have found a lot of good information at: http://www.echostaruser.com/

Good luck


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bairdjc said:


> ...
> 
> I have a fee for the 508, not sure why; I've gotten conflicting info on this (I've heard no fee for the 942?).


*If* you own the 508 (or 501,) there is no DVR fee. There is a fee for the 510. I believe the DVR fee for the applicable receivers (Including the 942) is waived if you have the All Everything Package. (Not sure of name.)


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

3 leads come from the dish - I do not have a switch unless there is one physically installed in the dish itself! I question was can you stick 2 dual LNBF's on a dish (4 leads then)?

I will look into the leasing option - again that's guessing that the value of a 942 will drop dramatically by the time I sell it; right now I'm guessint hat my 508 will go for a nice price if/when I get a 942. 

Also on that note - I've read that when I take my 508 out of service (replace with 942), I have to tell DISH to authorize it for resale otherwise whoever is the winning bidder won't be able to use it. True?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

bairdjc said:


> Also on that note - I've read that when I take my 508 out of service (replace with 942), I have to tell DISH to authorize it for resale otherwise whoever is the winning bidder won't be able to use it. True?


I didn't do that and have not heard of it previously. I believe all they have to do is send the signal deactivating it.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

I am in the same boat as many of the above discussions. I am swapping out a 501 for a 942. The 942 is setting in my dining room and the install date is this Friday. I am eager also to see how the install is going to work. I will be asking the installer to also wire in my new OTA so I can receive HD on the locals. I was told by the CSR to call back on Thursday to obtain the name of the company who will be doing the install. I will call them to let them know how I want it installed so they can bring all the parts. I have my fingers crossed that they will have the 1000 in stock so I can install one dish vice needing two to bring in Voom.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

bairdjc said:


> 4. Since I don't have an HDTV, I'll be using TV2 with Coax; will the PIP and


Just to let you know, the TV1 output does not have a coax connection. TV1 is for HDTV only.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

YEah I realize TV1 is HD only - Really I am thinking of upgrading for that reason as well (future upgrade to HD perhaps) but in the meanwhile I can use TV2 with the coax connection to serve my purposes.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

bairdjc said:


> I just don't understand all the jargon you all use here! LNBF, DPP42 DPPLNBF? Also I understand what legacy means, but how can I tell if my LNBF's are legacy? (my service is just under 2 years old if that gives any indication). Is there a glossary or summary of all the terms and how they relate the sat. tech. somewhere? like a "beginner's guide"?


LNBF is the business end of the dish assembly, explained at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/43
DPP = DishPro Plus, see http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217
Legacy LNBFs do not have a *dp* logo, you can also look at your receiver's Installation > Check Switch > Summary screen to see if it lists an SW## switch or Twin (not DP Twin).
Glossary: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/231 and IIRC (if I recall correctly :grin: ) there's another in the info links on the DBSTalk home page.

Edit: Also, if you've seen "DPP42" that was a mistake that likely should be DPP44. That is a DishPro Plus switch that selects from up to 4 satellites and has 4 receiver outputs. Any or all of the receivers can be a dual-tuner model with a DPP Separator. Legacy receivers (4-digit model numbers) can be connected without a DP adapter if you also have at least 1 DP receiver.


----------

